# Wettkandidat Samuel wird nie mehr normal laufen können



## Mandalorianer (13 Dez. 2010)

*
Pressekonferenz in der Reha-Klinik Arzt: 
Samuel wird nie mehr normal laufen​*

*Neue Informationen zum Gesundheitszustand von „Wetten dass..?“-Kandidat Samuel Koch!*​

Seit zwei Tagen ist der 23-Jährige im Paraplegikerzentrum im Schweizer Nottwil – eine Spezialklinik für Wirbelsäulenverletzungen und Querschnittslähmungen.

Am Montag luden die behandelnden Ärzte Dr. med. Michael Baumberger, Klinik-Direktor Dr. med. Beat Villiger und Dr. med. Patrick Moulin, Leiter für Wirbelsäulen-Chirurgie und Orthopädie.zur Pressekonferenz, informierten über den Zustand ihres Patienten aus Deutschland.

Ein Satz zerstörte dabei die Hoffnung auf ein Wunder: „Samuel wird nie mehr normal laufen“, so Chefarzt Michael Baumberger. Den normalen Gang eines Menschen werde er nicht mehr hinkriegen.

Momentan sei der Patient stabil, aber er müsse noch intensiv behandelt werden, da es sich um eine „schwere Halswirbelsäulenverletzung“ handele. Komplikationen könne man nicht ausschließen. Grund sind die verschiedenen Schädigungen, die durch einen zweifachen Schlag in Beuge- und Streckstellung hervorgerufen wurden.

Über Samuel sagte Michael Baumberger: „Er ist bei Bewusstsein, er kann alle Fragen beantworten.“ Samuel entscheide, was nach außen kommuniziert würde. Er wünsche sich aber, dass keine Bilder von ihm aus der Klinik nach außen gegeben würden.

Samuel wünsche sich derzeit Ruhe, gehe aber mit seiner Situation gut um.

Zur Diagnose sagten die Ärzte, es handele sich um Tetraplegie, das bedeutet eine Lähmung der vier Gliedmaßen. Samuel könne jedoch selbständig atmen, und er werde oral ernährt.

Eine detaillierte Prognose über den Heilungsverlauf könnten die Ärzte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht geben. Das wäre unseriös.

Was die Finanzierung von Samuels Behandlung angeht, so erklärten die Mediziner, dass sie gesichert sei. Ob sich das ZDF daran beteilige, könnten die Ärzte allerdings nicht beantworten.

Die Therapie wird wie bei jedem Patienten persönlich zugeschnitten. Wichtig seien dabei auch eine psychologische Betreuung und die Einbindung der Familie. Das gehöre an der Klinik zum Konzept.

Am Samstag hatten Samuels Ärzte in der Uni-Klinik Düsseldorf erste Zeichen einer leichten Besserung festgestellt. Prof. Dr. Benedikt Pannen (47) zu BILD: „In der Tat haben wir in den letzten 48 Stunden einzelne Bewegungen in den Muskelgruppen der oberen und unteren Extremitäten beobachten können, was vorher nicht der Fall war.“

Prof. Dr. Pannen zeigte sich beeindruckt von Samuel: „Ich habe selten einen Patienten erlebt, der zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt nach so einer schweren Verletzung mit einer solche Konzentration und einem solchen Willen in diese Erholungsphase reingeht. Das Zweite, was mir aufgefallen ist: Samuel hat sich bei jedem, der ihm geholfen hat, auch mit selbstverständlichen Dingen, immer mit solch einer Intensität bedankt. Das ist außergewöhnlich.“

Über Samuels Eltern sagte Pannen: „Ich glaube, dass an dem Punkt ein Stück Erleichterung zu spüren war, auch dass jetzt ein neuer Abschnitt beginnt.“ Es sei aber auch klar, dass das hier nicht das Ziel, sondern dass auch noch ein langer Weg vor ihnen liege.

Und dieser Weg folgt einem genauen Plan, wie sein nun behandelnder Arzt Michael Baumberger erklärt: „In solchen Situationen – wir nennen es Akutphase – muss man dem Patienten die wichtigsten Sachen wieder beibringen, zum Beispiel wie man richtig atmet. Auch was die inneren Organe betrifft, muss man rechtzeitig mit der Rehabilitation beginnen. Blase und Darm sind ja auch von einer Lähmung betroffen“, so Michael Baumberger. Die Behandlung Samuels sehe auch eine Betreuung durch ein psychologisches Team vor.

Größte Stütze sind nach wie vor seine Eltern und Freunde. „Am Telefon haben sie gemeinsam mit uns Gottesdienst gefeiert, und wir wissen, dass er viele Besuche bekommen wird; dass uns das alles weitertragen wird, auch wenn es Monate gehen wird“, so sein Vater bei Gottschalks Jahresrückblick. 

* Wir wünschen das es Samuel 
bald wieder besser geht
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (14 Dez. 2010)

na dann halten wir ihm mal die Daumen. :thx:


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2010)

dann mal gute Besserung dem Patienten


----------

